# kde4 beta

## asux

Hola, quiciera saber si  alguien ha instalado el beta de kde4? ..que tal anda? .. vale la pena instalarlo? ..de ser así hay alguna guia actual para realizarlo?.

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

KDE4 está en el overlay sunrise, quise instalarlo para probar y todavía no termino de arreglar todo lo que me rompió (pero en mi caso por apurado me pasa), y si, hay una guía

Lee bien toda la documentación antes de hacer nada y no deberías encontrarte con mayores dificultades salvo alguna que otra aplicación todavía inestable.

Salud!

----------

## asux

muchas gracias.. pero me dejaste inseguro si instalarlo o no .. alguien a probado el beta ya?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Actualmente estás usando KDE3 ? Por que si no es así, no deberías tener problemas. A mi se me complicó todo por tener antes instalado KDE3 con muchas aplicaciones desenmascaradas para amd64...

KDE4 me actualizó kdelibs a la versión 3.7 y muchas cosas dejaron de funcionar, empecé a tener problemas de dependecias cíclicas que estoy parchando todavía, fuera de eso, no es para asustarse...

Por lo pronto y respecto a tu pregunta, yo lo he probado, no mucho pero funciona... Aveces konqueror colapsa y k3b no quiere funcionar, ya veré por qué cuando tenga tiempo. De todas formas, como principalmente uso xfce4 no me molesta en absoluto.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

KDE4 no es usable para el trabajo de día a día en su estado actual. Konqueror no funciona, kcontrol se muestra vacío, muchos elementos no van como debieran y por supuesto, siempre corres el riesgo de tener una caída del escritorio cada cinco minutos. Si bien las infraestructuras están congeladas y terminadas, la capa externa, el interfaz de usuario, es totalmente inestable.

Si no tienes pensado participar en el desarrollo no aconsejo que pierdas el tiempo instalándolo.

Además, si lo que quieres es verlo: ¿por qué no simplemente te descargas un livecd de opensuse o algo así?

http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/

----------

## asux

muchas gracias hare la prueba para revisar

----------

## i92guboj

En caso de que a alguien le interese (y como me temía), el plan de kde4 ha sido modificado, y tardará en salir al menos un par de meses más de lo esperado. 

http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/6794.html

No me extraña en absoluto. KDE4 es un producto impresionante, y un año es poco tiempo para realizar algo tan complejo y con tantas mejoras. La cantidad de nuevas tecnologías en kde4 es abrumadora. Seguro que la espera vale la pena  :Wink: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

Yo es que cuando comentaban lo que tenia la beta y lo que iba a tener la final... muy complicado lo veía yo de terminar de implementar.  Habrá que esperar a Papa Noel... (saldrá para el 20 de Diciembre la final)

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Yo es que cuando comentaban lo que tenia la beta y lo que iba a tener la final... muy complicado lo veía yo de terminar de implementar.  Habrá que esperar a Papa Noel... (saldrá para el 20 de Diciembre la final)

 

Esa es la nueva meta, pero recuerda que todas las fechas se dan sin garantías y pueden ser modificadas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Esa es la nueva meta, pero recuerda que todas las fechas se dan sin garantías

 

Como windows vista? jeje, la primera beta que probé de longhorn fué a principios de 2003! 

4 Años amagando.

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

longhorn terminara siendo la version server de Vista

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> longhorn terminara siendo la version server de Vista

 

A si? Espero que le saquen todas las mejoras cosméticas entonces... El primer longhorn que probé ya tenía el reloj analogico a la derecha. Demoró en instalar en un K6 II de 500 con 256Mb cerca de dos horas si no recuerdo mal, y algo así como un minuto en cargar la calculadora!! jeje.

Algo había leido sobre que la versión server se va a poder instalar sin entorno gráfico y controlar desde la linea de comandos. - Por telnet me imagino -

Están aprendiendo los muchachos de M$ parece.

Salud!

----------

## bontakun

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   longhorn terminara siendo la version server de Vista 
> 
> A si? Espero que le saquen todas las mejoras cosméticas entonces... El primer longhorn que probé ya tenía el reloj analogico a la derecha. Demoró en instalar en un K6 II de 500 con 256Mb cerca de dos horas si no recuerdo mal, y algo así como un minuto en cargar la calculadora!! jeje.
> 
> Algo había leido sobre que la versión server se va a poder instalar sin entorno gráfico y controlar desde la linea de comandos. - Por telnet me imagino -
> ...

 

al parecer si... windows vista es un sistema muy mal hablado pero que esta bastante bien diseñado... trabaja bastante mejor que windows xp en el momento de salir... de hecho los principales problemas se basaron el drivers que otra cosa (sin entrar en el tema de consumo de recursos xfavor... q eso ya esta requetecontra discutido)... y es bastante mas seguro q su antecesor... aunq eso podria interpretarse desde la perspectiva de tener pocos users actualmente... si Longhorn sigue los pasos de vista en terminos de robustes, seria un sistema que promete mucho...

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Hola a todos

revise la guia para instalar kde4 beta pero para ser bien honesto no la entendí, de milagro pude obtener el árbol desde el overlay pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea de que mas hacer.

Me podría echar una mano??

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Hola a todos
> 
> revise la guia para instalar kde4 beta pero para ser bien honesto no la entendí, de milagro pude obtener el árbol desde el overlay pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea de que mas hacer.
> 
> Me podría echar una mano??
> ...

 

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki/StartingNotes

Ahí está la guia oficial para Gentoo.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

estoy siguiendo el documento de la forma indicada y me da el siguiente error

```

[ 15%] Building CXX object runtime/kdesu/kdesu/CMakeFiles/kdesu_executable.dir/kdesu.o

En el fichero incluído de /usr/kde/svn/include/kdesu/stub.h:17,

                 de /usr/kde/svn/include/kdesu/su.h:16,

                 de /var/tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdebase-9999.4/work/kdebase-9999.4/runtime/kdesu/kdesu/kdesu.cpp:44:

/usr/kde/svn/include/kdesu/process.h:25:23: error: kpty/kpty.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

make[2]: *** [runtime/kdesu/kdesu/CMakeFiles/kdesu_executable.dir/kdesu.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [runtime/kdesu/kdesu/CMakeFiles/kdesu_executable.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kio_print.so

[ 15%] Built target kio_print

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdebase-9999.4.ebuild, line 128:   Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line 243:   Called kde4-base_src_make

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line 334:   Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   cmake-utils.eclass, line 111:   Called die

 * 

 * Make failed!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdebase-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

 * 

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdebase-9999.4:

 * WARNING! This is an experimental ebuild of the kdebase KDE4 SVN tree.

 * Use at your own risk. Do _NOT_ file bugs at bugs.gentoo.org because

 * of this ebuild!

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   kdebase-9999.4.ebuild, line 128:   Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line 243:   Called kde4-base_src_make

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line 334:   Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   cmake-utils.eclass, line 111:   Called die

 * 

 * Make failed!

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdebase-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

 * 

localhost ~ # 

```

SOS!!!

----------

